# MHS Strikes Again!



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I know I rarely post lately, but you were all wonderful to me last March when our baby boy Tobias arrived. None of you will be surprised to learn that MHS has struck with a vengeance and I have somehow convinced DH to get another puppy. I am going to meet this little girl tomorrow...and she will be ten weeks old on Saturday. Her litter name is Sangria but if we fall in love with her and bring her home (*duh* like that won't happen) she will be re-named. Please send out your happy thoughts for poor Toby not to feel too displaced. Here she is at eight weeks...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's a doll!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you Sheri! Let the naming begin  We kind of like Macy...or Jazz...


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Oops...that was the six week pic. Here she is at eight weeks. Isn't she just getting cuter?


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

She is adorable. I think someone else from this forum is getting another pup from the same litter. I just can't recall who right now.

Meeka


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

She is adorable, how can you not fall head over hills with this beautiful baby girl. I like Macy. Macy and Toby sounds good. :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sangria is Santabulous!*

Gorgeous little gal. Congratulations!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kim, she is adorable!!!! You are so lucky. I wish I could convince my DH to get a second. Believe me, I've triedI can't wait to see more pics. I love her colors!
Gina


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Congratulations! It is scary how addictive these dogs are. Perhaps an intervention is in my future.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay!! Another puppy! Thank you for sharing your news....the only way I'll get to experience another puppy anytime soon is through you guys. She's adorable...I really like her coloring....and since she looks like she's got some gray in her, Macy is a great name. (sorry, Macy Gray is the only Macy I know )


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

she's adorable.
I like the name Jazz.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is cute as a button. You're going to have so much fun with the two of them (once they realize they're going to live together). I love both names.  You'll know what suits her when you're sitting face to face (or soon thereafter). I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations! Can't wait to hear how things turn out! Looks like the breeder has good taste when picking Tequila, too, LOL


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Macy/Jazz is adorable! Can't wait to see more photos. Happy homecoming . . .


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the little white booties


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

She is so cute. Having two is so much fun.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's a real cutie. How could you resist?! Congratulations.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations ! I never thought we would have one dog, let alone three. The more the merrier. I'm partial to Macy. Keep the pics coming and I believe once you actually meet your new puppy the name will be automatic. Toby will love the company.
Sandee/Mark Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations!! Gosh.. My DH finally said yes to another but not until I start working again... 

Sounds exciting!

Welcome Sam is the title of the thread the other member has of her Sam "Blanco" from the same litter. I think she met little Sangria this past weekend.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you Elizabeth! I was trying to track her down. I heard little Blanco headed to Nebraska. So exciting to have a litter mate on the forum. Please everyone feel free to send along all the new/second puppy advice!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations, she is beautiful!! I am partial to the name Macy:biggrin1:


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Kim--she is a real sweetie, I was torn between her and Sam (Blanco.) I've never had two dogs at the same time before, so I'll be reading your thread for advice too. Seems like they were killing each other, and I was thinking, what did I do?! I'm sure it's probably normal, I need to check on Evye's Mom's threads again. Ugh this cold just didn't have the greatest timing:frusty:
But have fun meeting her, and let us know how it goes. It's so cool to know another person on these boards is getting a puppy from the same litter!

Trueblue--she does have some silvering coming in, the breeder thinks she will be blue!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, did you get to meet her yet, or is that later today? Can't wait to see what you think about her, and the other two if you get to meet them as well (Mojito and Bacardi.) She let me meet all of them when I went to pick up my baby, and good thing she didn't let me see them before they are all adorable and it was fun watching them run around outside!
Can't wait to hear how it all went!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes Kim, I'm anxious to hear the news!!! :whoo:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a sweetie. How could you not be in love?


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I posted on Sam's thread as well, but I did go home with Sangria last night. She does look like she might go silver or blue, it will be fun to watch! I am head over heals in love with her. We are going to name her Lucinda and call her Luci. I loved all of those puppies (none more than Luci of course!) especially Anejo who the breeder is keeping. Mojito was a hoot. Little mighty mouse crazy man. 

Toby growls at Luci a little but that is the extent of the fighting for now. Thanks for all your well wishes. You all bring a smile to my heart.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Kim,
Yay! Congratulations on your new furbaby--she is a doll! I fell in love with Anejo too, especially when she would send pics and personality descriptions to me in e-mails. Before she had decided which she was going to keep I was leaning towards him (shhh, don't tell Sam!) because he seemed to have the perfect disposition for my home.
Luci is such a sweetheart and it's nice to know she went to someone here on the forum!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

okay kim congrats but now we need pictures!


----------

